# Surf Fishing Seabrook Island



## Surfhead (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll be surf fishing on Seabrook Island May 7-14th for the first time. I'm hoping somebody could recommend some nice spots to fish. Also, recommendations on bait, and what catches are common in May. Many Thanks!


----------



## ridinghd (Apr 21, 2005)

*Same Situation*

I will be down there at the same time trying surf fishing for my first time, too. Have you found any sites that have more info or is this helpful here.


----------



## Surfhead (Apr 8, 2005)

You're response is the first one I've received. I'm not a local, that's probably why. There was a promising comment from a previous entry some time ago, saying that just North of the ocean-side golf course there are some deeper cuts that can hold some fish. It sounds like the beach comes to a smallish point there. I think I'll give that a try. Also, on my way into the island, I'll chat with some of the guys at the bait/tackle shops. Good luck to you!


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

I've just relocated in to the area. I live on Johns Island and from the looks of it, the beach is fairly flat for a long ways out. There are a lot of tidal creeks and rivers that look good to fish in if you can find access. I plan on purchasing a kayak to get in to those areas.

The only tackle place I've seen so far that is near Seabrook Island is Toby's which is on Maybank Highway on Johns Island. I have yet to stop in there, but it looks like it would be a decent start to get some information and bait. It seems to me that most of the people that fish in Charleston are the ones that own offshore boats b/c alot of the tackle shops cater to boat fishing.

If you want to take a drive, you can fish off the pier at Folly Beach. Don't waste your time at the James Island Park Pier.


----------



## Surfhead (Apr 8, 2005)

I'll look for Toby's, and thanks a lot for the tips.
Kayak fishing in the backwaters sounds like a blast, good luck with that.


----------



## FunnyFishMan (Nov 19, 2004)

Hey Hey!

I'm really curious to hear any feedback on good places to fish on Seabrook. My inlaws just recently purchased a vacation home there, and I would love to fish there when I'm down. Any info would be greatly appreciated.


----------

